# Anyone used 3M Marine Ultra Performance Paste Wax ?



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

Anyone used this? Any good?

:buffer:


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

I've seen it on the net, and wondered if its any good also. I'd imagine durability should be immense!!


Ryan


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

This could be interesting :thumb:


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

MerlinGTI said:


> Anyone used this? Any good?
> 
> :buffer:


I'd imagine you want to try it on your car? I have tried Mother's Marine Wax on the lower panels of my parent's car and it lasted for a couple months on there with no apparent difference in looks. It was a bit harder to remove and I made sure to spread it thinly.


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

christian900se said:


> I'd imagine you want to try it on your car.


Sure am. As long as it has no nasties in it, and is as durable as I would expect being from 3M + and the purpose it was designed for :thumb:


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Then it should work great! I didn't find any cleaning ability from the Mother's so I wouldn't expect 3M to have any abrasives or heavy cleaners either. Go for it!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Now being sold by Elite might have to have a little purchase:lol:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/3m-marine-ultra-performance-paste-wax.php


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks really good. Wonder what it smells of?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I imagine it'll be quite a strong chemical smell


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> Looks really good. Wonder what it smells of?


Nothing pleasant, but it does what it says on the tin and then some, quite an advanced formula for such an affordable product. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I was thinking the same. I wanted it to smell nice then I'd buy it! Lol


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Cheers Alex!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info Alex :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

It's not unpleasant either, it doesn't have that petrochemical smell associated with Collinite, it just smells of...... unfragranced wax really. 

Alex


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

It'll keep the barnacles off your car too!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll be having some of this at the end of the month :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

killash said:


> It'll keep the barnacles off your car too!


You never know....












Alex


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I've tested this boat wax over the 3M Performance finish, and both on there own, together they lasted well over 6 months on a test vehicle, driven everyday and lives outside and washed only once every 4-6weeks. On there own about 3-4months depending on mileage and storage factors, etc etc.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Miracle Detail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've tested this boat wax over the 3M Performance finish, and both on there own, together they lasted well over 6 months on a test vehicle, driven everyday and lives outside and washed only once every 4-6weeks. On there own about 3-4months depending on mileage and storage factors, etc etc.
> 
> ...


Nice one thanks for that Paul :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

IanG said:


> Nice one thanks for that Paul :thumb:


No probs. I tested it on my best clients A2 audi, he was very impressed by the durability, specially considering the cost of these two products, good beading and the depth of shine was very good as well. I'll try and dig out some photos.

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm really impressed with the 3M marine wax - leaves a very slick finish and is a delight to use. Currently got it on the rims of my daily driver and its holding out very well


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Offyourmarks said:


> I'm really impressed with the 3M marine wax - leaves a very slick finish and is a delight to use. Currently got it on the rims of my daily driver and its holding out very well


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Would the best comparison durability wise be with FK1000 as thats a renown paste sealant? Interesting that you still get a good depth of shine


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

does anyone know how it reacts/goes on trim at all?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Sounds like its an alternative to Colli 476 or FK1000P.

How did you find it (the guys that have used it) in terms of application and durablity compared those options?


----------



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

is this product easy on/off?i find fk1000p pretty easy,also autosmart wax can be easy if applied thinly..however this wax seems very appealing!


----------



## gioprivatemove (Nov 5, 2008)

waiting for update...


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Found this wax locally in a boat supplies shop. I think I need a glassy wax for light colors. Is 3M the wax for this or is it dull(ish) like some high durability products?

Oh, another Q. is, is it a sealant or should it be treated like a sealant in terms of the glaze/polish underneath? Will that oily 3m Imperial Hand Glaze work?


----------



## JamesGBR (Dec 11, 2012)

Dipesh said:


> Looks really good. Wonder what it smells of?


It smells great!!

Now i have used this on board a 62ft yacht. Hull and topsides. Its a ***** to sort out like all wax if it dries and a no no in direct sunlight. So for me as the boat is never inside its always a 5:30am start when the wax or for that matter compound or polish come out. By hand is the prefered method of application.

Performance in sea water. I guess is pretty good. The only review I have had are from other boaties.....'The boat looks brand new"..... "or clean" 6 months after applying. Now on my 3rd season I find it best to reapply this stuff every 6 months.

Having recently used rainX on the car i think other products on the market may be better than the traditional wax.

A Glaze caught my eye at the boat show. They sell this liquid in a tiny little bottle that is enough to do one side of a 62ft yacht but at £30 its expensive and the 3M on price will outlast the A Glaze by 6-1... I do a whole boat and barely make an indent in the wax. Bottles of liquid go very quickly.


----------

